# Bloody spot on mouse's chest



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

So I cleaned my mice out today, as usual, but I noticed loads of brown splatter marks all over the inside:









That picture is of the underside of the shelf, it was also all over the sides. So obviously I am concerned, and I checked my mice over, the only thing I could see was this bloody spot on Luna's chest:









Which wasn't there when I cleaned them out last week. I have two does, Luna, and Lolita, I got them together from a reputable pet store at about 6 weeks (I think!) I've had them for 9 months, and they get on beautifully. Both mice are still chirpy, they were running around, looked very bright and I couldn't see any other marks on either of them. The only thing that has changed since I last cleaned them out is that I bought them some new toys from petsathome.

What should I do? Are the splatter marks from this wound on Luna's chest? Do I need to clean said wound or will they take care of this themselves?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

For some reason even the smallest cut mark on a mouse seems to make a huge mess, I dunno if it happens because they flail around a lot when they fight or what. But basically, it looks a lot worse than it really is. They probably just had a dominance squabble, and they likely won't have any more issues, but you should keep an eye on them.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

That's reassuring, thank you, the cage looked like there'd been a massacre!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with Rhas. If you want to put her on soft bedding, it might be better for her. It looks like it's in a spot that could easily be dragged through bedding.

When you said "chirpy" does that mean they make noises a lot like a chirp or click?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

By chirpy I meant that they were alert and seemed happy! But they do chirp a lot, sometimes I feel like I've got 2 pet birds rather than 2 pet mice

What do you mean by soft bedding? They're on carefresh ultra at the moment with hay and shredded tissue for their sleeping area


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The bedding sounds fine then! Mice generally not make a lot of sounds so they may have a URI. Can you get a video of the sounds they make?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

They've both been like it since I've had them, I think I already have a video, give me a second to find it


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

at about 20 seconds you can hear it, the video is from about a month after I got them, they're sleeping at the moment so I can't get another video


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I do hear something, but it doesn't really sound like the typical URI. If you (when they wake up) hold them to your ear, and they make any kind of snuffling or congested sounds when they breathe I would be more concerned. Another thing to look out for a is a soft or sharp "click" on every inhale/exhale cycle. 
Gosh, but they are pretty girls aren't they! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I will do later, they tend to chirp when there's something exciting, when they see me, and when they're separated (if I have one out to play) so I don't think there's anything to worry about.

Thank you!! I certainly thing so 
(Lolita)









(Luna)









this is a bonus cute overload picture!


----------

